# non riesco ad avviare X

## bi-andrea

Ciao a tutti   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

 da circa 15 anni che adopero red hat e poi fedora, ma ora sono stufo di sistemi pacchettizati e voglio una distro che mi permetta di riuscire a costruirmi il sistema nel mio pc.

Dunque ho letto mooolto le guide a disposizione e devo dire che mi sembra la prima con tante guide a disposizione così fornita, l'unica.

Ho partizionato e creato la swap la / e il /boot, scompattato lo stage e portage, sistemato /etc/make.conf per poter installare prendendo quello di esempio e sistemato, ho installato grub, gnome, X server e kde, ho copiato il kernel dalla live e ho fatto il boot.

ma per avviare X ho provato digitare startx, mi compare lo schermo per il loggin, ma mi compare una schermata a riso, sembra non nella giusta frequenza.

Che rimedio posso fare   :Confused: 

----------

## devilheart

se fai partire X con startx devi configurare ~/.xinitrc

----------

## ago

se hai aggiunto il tuo login manager in /etc/conf.d/xdm basta startare quel servizio e ovviamente aggiungere

```
exec startkde
```

a ~/.xinitrc

----------

